
Goodbye Marco - SnaKeZ
https://www.gnome.org/news/2015/05/goodbye-marco/
======
pan69
I had this weird thought the other day, not sure if it makes sense; We all
think that one day we'll grow old, we see old people around us all the time so
I guess we assume one day we'll be one of them. Unfortunately this doesn't
seem to be true for many of us.

Goodbye Marco. May you rest in peace.

And to you my friends, smell the flowers while you can.

~~~
jbeales
> And to you my friends, smell the flowers while you can.

I'm 35, and I've already lost at least 4 friends. Causes of death: Drunk
driving, Suicide, Murder, and bacterial infection/dropped dead.

The friend with the infection was a super-healthy woman who was opening a
fitness studio, one of those people that you would expect to grow old, not
catch a random bug and die.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
What bug?

This is something of a fear of mine, especially after my wife received a MRSA
infection a few years ago.

~~~
jbeales
Internet obit says "a rare form of Group A streptococcal disease"

I know she was feeling crappy, enough to head into a hospital late-ish at
night, and apparently by that time her kidneys had already shut down. I don't
live in the same city as she did anymore, so I don't have any more info.

~~~
2mur
Sounds like it could have been toxic shock syndrome.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxic_shock_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxic_shock_syndrome)

------
ekianjo
Evince is my favorite PDF reader on Linux. Sad to see that his original author
is gone :(

~~~
lottin
The original Evince was and still is my favourite PDF reader too.
Unfortunately the newer versions feature a Gnome 3-style UI that renders the
program unusable for me.

Anyway, I hope he had a happy life. RIP.

~~~
Pluizer
Take a look at Mate's Atril: [https://github.com/mate-
desktop/atril](https://github.com/mate-desktop/atril).

------
lmedinas
Has a former GNOME Fundation member I would like to wish my deepest
condolences to his family. It's very sad to see someone leave us so young. The
FOSS lost a great mind, his work will was/is/will be in our Linux Desktop for
some time.

Thank you Marco!

------
amyjess
Oh man...

Marco created Galeon, which was my favorite browser back in the 1.2 days.
He'll be missed.

~~~
jdoss
Galeon was my favorite too. The best thing about it was you could bookmark
search dialog boxes and it would show a search dialog box right in the
bookmark bar From there, you could search for something and it would open up a
new tab. It may not seem like a lot, but my coworkers and sped up our
workflows by quite a lot once we figured this out back in the day.

------
kentf
Started a tilt for his family if anyone wants to donate:

[https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/for-marco-pesenti-grittis-
fam...](https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/for-marco-pesenti-grittis-family)

~~~
uml
Is it in Growth Engineering 101 to exploit a family tragedy?

~~~
dragonwriter
Growth Engineering 101 is to exploit _everything_ that is exploitable.
(Sometimes, though, what is exploitable is the public appearance of restraint
in an obvious opportunity for exploitation, but that's probably 201 -- or at
least 102 -- level.)

------
dmritard96
This is sad news as this he has obviously made some really great software and
shared it with the community. At the risk of threadjacking - I am always
curious how evince and others are funded (if at all)? Is it corporately
sponosored, completely volunteer, backed by a foundation. And following that
up, if it is backed by a foundation, which ones generally give the most? Just
trying to figure out how the money for opensource relates to things I know and
use everyday.

------
stkni
I remember reading somewhere (I forget where) that making software has the
ability to improve change/many lives and that alone makes software
development, but especially open source, a useful endeavour.

How great it is then, that now I know who to thank for Evince. So sad that
he's not here to receive my thanks.

------
chheplo
Deepest condolences

------
tluyben2
So sorry to hear this; Evince rocks!

On a side note, as someone with cancer i'm getting more and more annoyed with
people saying 'lost the fight' 'after a long fight' etc. Somehow (and I know
more people have this) it makes it feel like you didn't try hard enough. Stop
saying that please.

~~~
brudgers
As a long time hospice spouse, I wonder if "Living with cancer" might better
capture what matters. The battle metaphor often leads to medical approaches
that reduce quality of life and induce pointless suffering. Accepting the
inevitable fact of mortality isn't necessarily surrender, sometimes it is
innate wisdom.

~~~
tagrun
On another perspective, life itself is a fight.

~~~
r00fus
Life is much more than a fight. Even life with cancer. Take a look at Steve
Jobs. His "fight" wasn't publicized (likely because that's what he preferred),
but he did accomplish things while also living with cancer that were
publicized.

Shouldn't it be the same for others who live with cancer?

~~~
Dewie3
Life on HN is relating philosophical and existential questions to successful
entrepreneurs.

